# Auto vs Manual



## MarkZXTT (Apr 11, 2004)

Is there much diffrence between the auto and the manual performance with the 300zx TT.
Whats the 0-60 times with auto and manual?
do they both do 155mph topend?

thanks


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Trust me you want nothing less then the manual! I don't remeber the numbers but the manual performs much better! Also it is much more fun. And the autos suck!


----------



## MarkZXTT (Apr 11, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Trust me you want nothing less then the manual! I don't remeber the numbers but the manual performs much better! Also it is much more fun. And the autos suck!


A guy I know told me he has drove both the manual and auto and said that there is nothing between em just has fast and the performance is the same.

do u not agree??


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

NOOOO I do not agree. I watched a stock auto try and race a stock manual TT and the auto was absolutely decimated! The auto tranny is crappy in the Z32 it takes it forever to shift and it engages poorly. The manual on the other hand is a good tranny and it is much much more relaible and it performs MUCH better.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Of course if the guy sucked on the manual and couldn't drive it worth shit then the auto might be faster.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Trust me you want nothing less then the manual! I don't remeber the numbers but the manual performs much better! Also it is much more fun. And the autos suck!


That's true for a stock auto trans. Check out the Level 10 rebuilt auto trans and high stall torque converters:

http://www.levelten.com/products_2.htm

The trans in my 200SX is good to about 350WHP. It transformed my car. I'm sure they can build a 300ZX trans to handle anything the engine can deliver.

If you talk to them, ask for Pat Barrett, the owner, and tell him I referred you.

Lew


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

They still tend to have problems when built. The Autos aren't nearly as strong and even though they can be built to withstand alot that isn't cheap and the manual can do the same STOCK with only a better clutch. The manual is also alot more fun.


----------



## MarkZXTT (Apr 11, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> They still tend to have problems when built. The Autos aren't nearly as strong and even though they can be built to withstand alot that isn't cheap and the manual can do the same STOCK with only a better clutch. The manual is also alot more fun.


So what is the approx 0-60 time of the auto model???


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The auto is listed as a 5.8 0-60 14.3 in the quarter. Whereas the manual is listed as a 5.2 0-60 13.8 in the 1/4


----------



## MarkZXTT (Apr 11, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> The auto is listed as a 5.8 0-60 14.3 in the quarter. Whereas the manual is listed as a 5.2 0-60 13.8 in the 1/4


so we are only talking about half a second diffrence then, thats not too bad, ive known worse times.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Half a second isn't good either. And those were conservative compared to some other numbers I found for the auto. Try 7.0 0-60 and 15.7 in the quarter but I am 100% sure that is incorrect but the Autos aren't nearly as fast and I would never recommend a Z with an automatic transmission.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

MarkZXTT said:


> Is there much diffrence between the auto and the manual performance with the 300zx TT.
> Whats the 0-60 times with auto and manual?
> do they both do 155mph topend?
> 
> thanks


The difference in parts are 

1) Turbo's 
2) cams.

The nissan OEM part#'s are different for manual and auto.


----------



## zZidawg2836Zz (Oct 3, 2003)

You guys didnt even mention that the auto comes stock with only 280 hp whereas the manual has 300 hp. thats a big difference right there. so not only does the auto start at a disadvantage in hp right from the factory but they also have to deal with crapier transmissions too.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

yeah I have heard the autos were down on power and so are the 96s.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

zZidawg2836Zz said:


> You guys didnt even mention that the auto comes stock with only 280 hp whereas the manual has 300 hp. thats a big difference right there. so not only does the auto start at a disadvantage in hp right from the factory but they also have to deal with crapier transmissions too.


I guess you didn't look at my reply above your post??


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> yeah I have heard the autos were down on power and so are the 96s.


Variable timing was taken off in that year.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

That and emissions standards created an issue.


----------



## belmore (Apr 5, 2004)

you tend to loose around 30% hp with an auto. apposed to manual. and plus. automatic trans are good for soccer moms in the inner city. bleh!


----------



## CCF (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't know much about Z32's but generally autos with a higher stall torque converter will kill a manual in the 1/4 due to a computer shifting faster than a person ever will.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

CCF said:


> I don't know much about Z32's but generally autos with a higher stall torque converter will kill a manual in the 1/4 due to a computer shifting faster than a person ever will.


True that a auto will always get the jump on a manual but Z32 auto's are only good for under 500rwhp before they break.


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

yeah autos usually cant handle alot of thrahing so they downtune them a bit and implace boost restrictions threw first gear, the Toyota celica GT-4 has boost restrictions even threw second gear!!!!!! to stop gearbox's from eating themselves up...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Marcus_S13 said:


> yeah autos usually cant handle alot of thrahing so they downtune them a bit and implace boost restrictions threw first gear, the Toyota celica GT-4 has boost restrictions even threw second gear!!!!!! to stop gearbox's from eating themselves up...


Why did you revive a dead thread?


----------



## KandaB (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi guys I have a '90 JDM 300ZX 2+2, and I was wondering if the auto tranny on the JDM version is any different than the USDM version. Thanks.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

KandaB said:


> Hi guys I have a '90 JDM 300ZX 2+2, and I was wondering if the auto tranny on the JDM version is any different than the USDM version. Thanks.


No difference in tranny.


----------

